# 200 rep destroyer set



## Elvia1023

We don't get many threads about training so I figured I would start this. Obviously anything training related has probably been done 1001 times before. That still doesn't stop be creating new training protocols to keep things different and fun/horrible 

Here is just an idea for anyone wanting to spice a workout up and really go for it. I am not saying your gains will be great or it will add inches but you get the idea.

Anyway it's best using this technique on a machine... hammer strength being perfect. It could be used on anything but I wouldn't do it for movements such as barbell squats or deadlifts. So far I have done it on hammer strength low lat row, hammer strength chest press and lateral raises. 2moro I plan to do it for leg press.

It's a finisher move or even a workout in itself for some as this will have a massive impact on your targeted muscles and cns. The pump you get is incredible.

Pick a weight you can get about 20 to 30 good controlled reps from. Go to complete failure and try not to let yourself have more than 10 seconds rest ever (5 secs being your aim). So you may get 25 then 15 then 10 then 5 then 3 then 3 and so on. On lat rows I was literally getting 2 to 3 reps for about 30 sets until I got to the 200 total. 

No fast paced crappy reps they need to be controlled. It takes mental strength when you are destroyed after 50 reps and know you have 150 to go but it's a great feeling. If anyone decides to try it let me know how it goes


----------



## psych

fuck that LOL


----------



## Sully

I've done similar before. Leg press, 3-5 sets of 50-75 reps per set. Same for hamstring curls. I'll do it as a workout on high rep days from time to time. You're right about the pump, it's incredibly intense. It actually makes me far more sore than heavy days.


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier today I was on facebook and noticed Ben Pakulski had posted this...

Monster Calves Monday! YOU asked for it. Here you go! Your next calf workout.
On any calf machine:
Pick a weight you would normally do 10 reps with.
Now do 100 reps in the shortest amount of time possible.
Simple, effective, and painful.
Embrace the burn!

He is one of the pro's that really knows his stuff when it comes to training. I have learnt a lot from his videos over the years and that's why I followed him on facebook. This is the sort of thing I do a lot. My calves need all the help they can get but this sort of technique has helped them more than your standard training you see most do. I really need to punish them to get them to change. Obviously you don't do this sort of stuff every workout but it's good to do to really shock the muscle into growth.


----------



## ASHOP

Ive done 100 reps set before but 200 is on another level.
My mind drifts to much for these super high reps and I usually
end up getting hurt.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have mainly been lifting very heavy for lower reps recently but occasionally add in a high rep set. I am also a fan of doing 3 sets to failure with 10-15 secs rest between sets (especially for leg exercises). I trained shoulders yesterday and added in a 100 rep set. My workout consisted of...

Warm Up with db's
DB Lateral Raises... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps. Super strict form with straight arms so the weight was not that high for these.
Shoulder Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 7 reps.
Barbell Upright Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 9 reps.
Cable Front Raises lying down on the cable row machine... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Lateral Raise Machine... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 8 reps.
20kg plate Shrugs... 1 working set of 100 rest paused reps. Great way to end my workout. Good slow form so I had to rest a few times to get to 100 reps.
Back Stretches.


----------



## trainlikeaboss

20 reps sets have become a staple in my workouts. I haven't tried 200 especially with that method but I have done 100 with the lightest weight on a drop set. I really enjoy working up to heavy weight for 5-10 reps and then dropping the weight several times at failure.


----------



## Jeetsun

Reminds me of John Meadows rear delt destroyer sub sets.


----------



## gungalunga

I would try this as long as I was allowed to drink a beer after every 20 reps...


----------



## Elvia1023

gungalunga said:


> I would try this as long as I was allowed to drink a beer after every 20 reps...



Sorry you are only allowed a beer after 100 reps. It's a written rule and can't be changed


----------



## ALLEX

Why do you do warm up sets for every exercise of the same group?

There's no need.


----------



## Elvia1023

ALLEX said:


> Why do you do warm up sets for every exercise of the same group?
> 
> There's no need.



They are minimal warm up sets. Plus some warm up sets are fairly hard so volume comes into it. But the main reason is prevention of injury. Although maybe this will explain... I don't care how warmed up I am and if I have just done a set of lateral raises to complete failure but I would never just walk over to Smith shoulder press and bang out 3 plates a side. Even machine press I would never just put the full weight rack on and bang out reps even if I had performed 3 exercises before. Sometimes my warm up may be 5 reps with moderate weight just to get my body used to that angle etc. The last thing I want to do is injure myself. 

If all my max lifts were moderate then I wouldn't need to do it but when you are shoulder pressing 5-6 plates a side in the hammer strength machine you can bet I will warm up to that weight. Although even if I lifted much lighter it's simply about volume. I don't train HIT all the time. For you to say it's not needed is wrong as you are not me and I am different. I sometimes do 50+ set workouts and it works for me as I enjoy it. Some may say that's not needed but how is that correct when I enjoy doing it. I don't always go to the gym thinking what's the least I can do to get the most results... I actually love lifting and don't just go the gym for results.

If you saw some of my other workouts you would definitely comment they are not needed


----------



## striffe

Just noticed this. I may try something similar. Probably going to start with those 100 rep plate shrugs though!


----------



## AGGRO

striffe said:


> Just noticed this. I may try something similar. Probably going to start with those 100 rep plate shrugs though!



I have done 50 rep shrugs and they are a great finisher. I may try 100 reps.


----------



## SURGE

AGGRO said:


> I have done 50 rep shrugs and they are a great finisher. I may try 100 reps.



50 rep leg press is a killer. The pump I feel is so painful but feels great after the set. The burn during the set is bad. I find higher reps harder than more weight for less reps because you feel that struggle for so much longer.


----------



## knuggy

German Volume training(and turnabol) won many golds in the 60s


----------



## FaKetchan

Oh my God...that's impressive.


----------



## odin

I like high reps. I probably wouldn't do 200 but 50-100 can be good from time to time. I like 50 rep finishes on exercises such as leg extensions or lateral raises. I may try something like this one time.


----------



## JDiesel911

I like doing burn out sets of 50, but 200 sounds like an injury waiting to happen


----------



## Elvia1023

JDiesel911 said:


> I like doing burn out sets of 50, but 200 sounds like an injury waiting to happen



Just noticed this. Well sure 200 is extreme but I started this thread just to get guys to think outside of the box. Obviously most may just want to start with 40-50 reps or maybe even 100. 200 is definitely not needed and very extreme.

I haven't done this for awhile and on a deload from heavy pressing so may do a couple of 100 reps sets to push intensity, go beyond failure whilst lifting relatively light.


----------



## squatster

gungalunga said:


> I would try this as long as I was allowed to drink a beer after every 20 reps...


You would get a killer pump from the bear after all the reps


----------



## squatster

I didn't bother reading this post before- glad I did.
I couldn't figure out how I got huge arms when I was younger.
I used to do some thing very similar to this for arms- they got huge crazy fast


----------



## AGGRO

squatster said:


> I didn't bother reading this post before- glad I did.
> I couldn't figure out how I got huge arms when I was younger.
> I used to do some thing very similar to this for arms- they got huge crazy fast



I have for my arms as well just not this high. Usually pick a weight I will fail at 25 reps and aim for 50. I took as many short breaks as needed. I may start doing it again as my training has become a little boring recently.


----------



## squatster

AGGRO said:


> I have for my arms as well just not this high. Usually pick a weight I will fail at 25 reps and aim for 50. I took as many short breaks as needed. I may start doing it again as my training has become a little boring recently.


I'm going to do the same- I want to try to get them up to 21" again
I really don't think I can but going to try.


----------



## Viking

I like higher reps but 200 is far too much. I like aggro's pick a weight you can get 25 reps and aim for 50. I like rest paused sets of 30-50 reps for pushing intensity. I prefer doing this for legs or arms as well.


----------

